# How to achieve editing like this?



## Lmphotos (May 1, 2013)

I really like this style of editing doe anyone know how it is achieved in Lightroom only please.

Joy Marie Photography | Celebrity & Destination Wedding Photographer | Destination Weddings | Los Angeles Weddings | Nashville Weddings | International Destination Wedding Photographers

It will not let me post the picture and link it Thank You!


----------



## Trever1t (May 1, 2013)

why do you say LR only? Even LR can have plugins like NIK and VSCO.


----------



## Lmphotos (May 1, 2013)

I try to stay out of photoshop as much as possible these days. Light room is better for my workflow


----------



## Derrel (May 1, 2013)

Lightroom presets can be very powerful, and there are some VERY talented preset writers out there. It's pretty amazing what can be done when one is manipulating a 12- or 14-bit RAW file off a good sensor on a powerful,modern computer. Here's one example of a web site that offers presets (as well as other products and hardware) designed by one of America's best wedding photographers, Kevin Kubota.   Lightroom Presets, RAW Workflow, SpeedKeys and More | Kubota Image Tools Store


----------



## Rafterman (May 1, 2013)

In that particular picture in your link, I don't see any special type of editing. I just see a sharp, well-lit photo.


----------



## OLaA (May 1, 2013)

I'm not setting a specific style of editing. Seems like black's are bumped up, added contrast, clarity, and lightly desaturated in some. Maybe if you point out what exactly you find appealing about their photos it would help.


----------



## Lmphotos (May 1, 2013)

To me the blacks are dark but the overall feel is very bright, there is vibrance to my eye but the skin tones still look natural.


----------



## Lmphotos (May 1, 2013)

Joy Marie Photography | Celebrity & Destination Wedding Photographer | Destination Weddings | Los Angeles Weddings | Nashville Weddings | International Destination Wedding Photographers

Another example


----------



## Trever1t (May 1, 2013)

good studio lighting, good studio work. I don't see anything unusual in the edit.


----------



## OLaA (May 1, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> good studio lighting, good studio work. I don't see anything unusual in the edit.



I agree.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 2, 2013)

Lmphotos said:


> I really like this style of editing doe anyone know how it is achieved in Lightroom only please.
> 
> Joy Marie Photography | Celebrity & Destination Wedding Photographer | Destination Weddings | Los Angeles Weddings | Nashville Weddings | International Destination Wedding Photographers
> 
> It will not let me post the picture and link it Thank You!


It's all in the lighting, not the post work.


----------



## Ysarex (May 2, 2013)

Well there's certainly something instagramy and/or fauxtographic going on in the second linked photo. Apart from the standard wedding-dress-blown-highlights there are strange color stains and weird stuff happening all over the poor guy's suit. There's a big cyan stain right at his mid section reaching up to the bottom of his tie and some traces of the same in his hair. His pants are all covered with some kind of grunge that reaches up and splashes on his left coat pocket. His right pant leg is all blotchy and bizarre looking. I'm smellin' a canned PS action guaranteed to turn any common photograph into a _*fauxtograph!*_

As for the first linked photo the glowing fluorescent white shirt and tie with the purple highlights is preventing my iris from closing down enough to really see very well -- wait a minute, the skin tones look good but then did she really die her hair purple for her wedding portrait!? Or is that another special effect? Oh, wait a minute, I'll bet that's just purple highlights in her hair from his fluorescent shirt and tie. Love the blue tux too by the way.

Joe


----------



## Lmphotos (May 2, 2013)

Ysarex said:


> Well there's certainly something instagramy and/or fauxtographic going on in the second linked photo. Apart from the standard wedding-dress-blown-highlights there are strange color stains and weird stuff happening all over the poor guy's suit. There's a big cyan stain right at his mid section reaching up to the bottom of his tie and some traces of the same in his hair. His pants are all covered with some kind of grunge that reaches up and splashes on his left coat pocket. His right pant leg is all blotchy and bizarre looking. I'm smellin' a canned PS action guaranteed to turn any common photograph into a _*fauxtograph!*_
> 
> As for the first linked photo the glowing fluorescent white shirt and tie with the purple highlights is preventing my iris from closing down enough to really see very well -- wait a minute, the skin tones look good but then did she really die her hair purple for her wedding portrait!? Or is that another special effect? Oh, wait a minute, I'll bet that's just purple highlights in her hair from his fluorescent shirt and tie. Love the blue tux too by the way.
> 
> Joe




Help only please...Dont care for your critique on the editing style


----------



## cptkid (May 2, 2013)

I see nothing special in regards to editing. Literally just bringing down the blacks, pushing up the whites/highlights, add some contrast and clarity. Maybe some brush work here and there.


----------



## gsgary (May 2, 2013)

Why do all new photographers think you have to process the hell out of a shot to make it look good, take a look at Damien Lovegrove most shots now he only uses a Fuji X1 pro


----------



## amolitor (May 2, 2013)

I think that photographer pushes the contrast a bit, probably with a curves adjustment, and then increases saturation, especially in the warmer tones (yellow/orange/red).

There are some that look like a selective increase in saturation, to make the bouquet pop or whatever.

Otherwise these look pretty straight, as others have suggested.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (May 2, 2013)

Play with the toning of the shadow a little bit.


----------



## boomer (May 2, 2013)

I also think he's bumping the clarity quite a bit in some of these pictures. There are very few times when I like strong clarity when it comes to people photography IMO.


----------



## Lmphotos (May 2, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Play with the toning of the shadow a little bit.



RObin can you explain more?


----------



## Lmphotos (May 2, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Why do all new photographers think you have to process the hell out of a shot to make it look good, take a look at Damien Lovegrove most shots now he only uses a Fuji X1 pro



:salute:


----------



## 480sparky (May 2, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Why do all new photographers think you have to process the hell out of a shot to make it look good, take a look at Damien Lovegrove most shots now he only uses a Fuji X1 pro



My question is why the noobs think they have to copy someone else's style?


----------



## Lmphotos (May 2, 2013)

Let me rephrase whenever I start messing with colors to get a vibrant images skin tones get all out of whack here they seem vibrant but natural.


----------



## amolitor (May 2, 2013)

Yeah, everyone knows that a real photographer ignores all antecedents and invents everything from scratch every time.

I mean, once I had the CONCEPT of fixing an image projected by a lens, the chemistry was pretty easy to pull together. Reinventing all the compositional tropes was a bit uphill, even after I'd done the wheel and the internal combustion engine.


----------



## paigew (May 2, 2013)

have you tried playing with the tone curve? I usually do mine at med contrast...sometimes strong.


----------



## Lmphotos (May 2, 2013)

480sparky said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Why do all new photographers think you have to process the hell out of a shot to make it look good, take a look at Damien Lovegrove most shots now he only uses a Fuji X1 pro
> ...




please see above emoticon and add if you are here to be negative or not helpful in any way please leave. Of course have an amazing day


----------



## Lmphotos (May 2, 2013)

I have tried tone curves its not getting the look I desire


----------



## paigew (May 2, 2013)

pm me a photo....


----------



## 480sparky (May 2, 2013)

Lmphotos said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



Hey, if you wanna copy someone else's style, no skin off my nose.  But why not blaze your own trail?  Be a leader, not a follower!


----------



## paigew (May 2, 2013)

she isn't trying to copy someones style. she likes elements of her style and wants to experiment. I am not sure why people are being so negative here. The photographer she linked has some great work...

oh wait I forgot most tpf members hate successful (women) photographers


----------



## amolitor (May 2, 2013)

I dunno if this helps:

Original:




Modified:



The modification was done by applying this curve, warming the colors up a bit and increasing saturation a bit.


----------



## 480sparky (May 2, 2013)

paigew said:


> ........oh wait I forgot most tpf members hate successful (women) photographers



That's the problem with wimmin....... they think men are all the same. :er:


----------



## paigew (May 2, 2013)

480sparky said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > ........oh wait I forgot most tpf members hate successful (women) photographers
> ...



okay sorry, that last line was written out of spite. I shouldn't have said that. But seriously, we learn by trial and error. There is nothing wrong with experimenting in different editing styles. It doesn't mean you are 'copying', it means you are trying to further your knowledge.


----------



## Lmphotos (May 2, 2013)

amolitor said:


> I dunno if this helps:
> 
> Original:
> 
> ...




This does help actually is this photoshop or light room ?


----------



## gsgary (May 2, 2013)

Lmphotos said:


> Let me rephrase whenever I start messing with colors to get a vibrant images skin tones get all out of whack here they seem vibrant but natural.



Go B+W film you wont have a problem


----------



## amolitor (May 2, 2013)

That's GIMP, but the curves adjustments should work pretty much the same way.. It's all in the shape of the tone curve.


----------



## Lmphotos (May 2, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Lmphotos said:
> 
> 
> > Let me rephrase whenever I start messing with colors to get a vibrant images skin tones get all out of whack here they seem vibrant but natural.
> ...




You are the most helpful person I have ever met on here......


----------



## Trever1t (May 2, 2013)

Lmphotos said:


> Let me rephrase whenever I start messing with colors to get a vibrant images skin tones get all out of whack here they seem vibrant but natural.



selective adjustment...in LR with brushes or in CS with layers and layer masks


----------



## Derrel (May 2, 2013)

One, or two-click editing of a basic studio-light image made by amolitor, using Matt's free Lightroom presets, and a couple with LR 3.6's free factory presets.


----------



## gsgary (May 2, 2013)

Lmphotos said:


> You are the most helpful person I have ever met on here......



Well thankyou


----------



## amolitor (May 2, 2013)

Derrel said:


> <deleted>



FOR THE LOVE OF GOD MONTRESOR!


----------



## o hey tyler (May 2, 2013)

Lmphotos said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno if this helps:
> ...



Lightroom has a curves editor in the develop module. Just scroll down. But first, right click on one of the headers like HSL/Color/B&W... Then select "Solo Mode." Probably the best decision I've ever made in Lightroom.


----------



## OLaA (May 2, 2013)

OP if you're interested in learning more about light room i encourage you to check out slrlounge on YouTube. They have fantastic tutorials with step by step easy to understand sections. They break a lot of it into sections so you can gain understanding of each part of the different development module panels. They include a lot of helpful tips on certain effects and looks as well. I think once you understand what the different tools do it will be easy for you to recreate edits until you find the right combination to form your own style. Hope this helps.


----------



## gsgary (May 2, 2013)

Derrel said:


> One, or two-click editing of a basic studio-light image made by amolitor, using Matt's free Lightroom presets, and a couple with LR 3.6's free factory presets.<img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=43774"/><img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=43775"/><img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=43776"/><img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=43777"/><img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=43778"/><img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=43779"/><img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=43780"/><img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=43781"/><img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=43782"/>



Damn Derrel im just about to cook dinner i dont feel hungry now


----------



## gsgary (May 2, 2013)

Here's his X100 gallery FujiFilm X100 Gallery


----------



## kathyt (May 2, 2013)

This editing style looks pretty clean to me. Maybe slightly brightened in post or shot that way. I don't really see a lean toward a particular trend of editing here.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 2, 2013)

What I don't get is that some will throw all kinds of trash if you don't do everything "Their" way and follow all of the "rules", yet, if you follow others, you are "copying".

Ya can't win for loosin'.


----------



## Clasoni (May 2, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Lightroom presets can be very powerful, and there are some VERY talented preset writers out there. It's pretty amazing what can be done when one is manipulating a 12- or 14-bit RAW file off a good sensor on a powerful,modern computer. Here's one example of a web site that offers presets (as well as other products and hardware) designed by one of America's best wedding photographers, Kevin Kubota.   Lightroom Presets, RAW Workflow, SpeedKeys and More | Kubota Image Tools Store



Hi Derrel I went to the kubota website and I fell in love with every single package they have! But of course I would be able to buy just one. I mainly do portraits of my kids and some friends families so what would you say is a the best affordable package to begin with! Not to mention that I'm about to buy the one to make the albums!! 
Thanks.


----------



## Lmphotos (May 2, 2013)

Ok here is one of my own. It is as bright as I would like it but it doesnt seem to have the range the other photographs do. It seems the brighter I go the more the range disappears


----------



## Derrel (May 2, 2013)

Clasoni said:
			
		

> Hi Derrel I went to the kubota website and I fell in love with every single package they have! But of course I would be able to buy just one. I mainly do portraits of my kids and some friends families so what would you say is a the best affordable package to begin with! Not to mention that I'm about to buy the one to make the albums!!
> Thanks.



Either the *Kubota Lightroom Presets Workflow Collection

or the Vintage Delish package.
*


----------



## jake337 (May 2, 2013)

Use individual curve adjustment layers for the background and skin.


----------



## KmH (May 2, 2013)

Lmphotos said:


> View attachment 43796
> 
> Ok here is one of my own. It is as bright as I would like it but it doesnt seem to have the range the other photographs do. It seems the brighter I go the more the range disappears


You're losing mid-tone contrast when you brighten the image.

To get some if that back, on the Basic panel increase the mid-tones (Clarity) and add a bit of Vibrance.


----------



## Lmphotos (May 2, 2013)

on my monitor the second one you posted looks more washed out than the original?


----------

